# my haul today.. :>



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

That is awesome!!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

ty!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice! I picked up some vintage 92s

Is that a xi1?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

yes


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice Chris, I'm jealous... :banana:


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks!.. i LOVE IT!! i really couldnt believe that it would cut better than my other.. i have a couple cheapos.. about 10 bucks.. but.. OH MY! does it..


----------



## RyanMac (Jul 31, 2011)

It's hard to beat an Oliva V - Try the Maduro Especiale (2009 if you can find it)


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy BIG pictures batman!!!

Looks like a good haul!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Holy BIG pictures batman!!!
> 
> Looks like a good haul!


:heh:

Good haul indeed.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome pick up there!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice - lot of my fav's in there!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

had the olivia V today on the way home..


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

nice pickup and i've heard only great things about the Oliva V.. i recently picked up a Padron '64 Anni Exclusivo the other day down in outer banks


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice grab!


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice purchase


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

That is an incredible haul


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

my new haul today:

http://i.imgur.com/ybCS6.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/c7vkU.jpg

:>


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

nice pickups.. I grabbed that Oliva sampler a few weeks back and enjoyed 3 of the 4 that I've smoked out of it so far.. plan on makin a decent size purchase the end of this week to stock my coolerdor


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> nice pickups.. I grabbed that Oliva sampler a few weeks back and enjoyed 3 of the 4 that I've smoked out of it so far.. plan on makin a decent size purchase the end of this week to stock my coolerdor


Where are these Oliva Samplers coming from? details for an Oliva honk please....


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I got mine from stogieboys.com but cigarsinternational.com has them too


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Where are these Oliva Samplers coming from? details for an Oliva honk please....


got mine from cigarinternational.com


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

my haul today.. :>

http://i.imgur.com/6D7SP.jpg


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

a 30" monitor?


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

lol.. nope .. the camera on my phone.


----------

